# Amano Shrimp??



## freemike

Well I seem to be getting conflicting information on this shrimp. I was going to go with 2-3 Amano Shrimp. I asked the guy at my local fish shop about the shrimp he would recommend with a Betta. He pointed me in the direction of the Amano Shrimp as it is one of the bigger shrimp and my Betta would be less likely to try to nom nom or pick on him. He had them, but I'm still cycling.

So I went to Petco just to poke around really and asked to look at their Amano Shrimp just to see what he had in stock. Well he didn't have them, but he's supposedly the best "fish guy" they have there. He of course wanted to act like his usual know it all self and started digging at me about why I wanted it. I told him I was going to house 2-3 with a Betta and 6 Cory Habrosus in a planted 10 gallon tank.

He proceeds to paint these things as monsters. He's like yeah if you put those in a tank with those fish they will gang up on and attack each one until all the fish in the tank are dead. He told me I could have one by itself and it wouldn't do this because it wouldn't have a gang mentality. I'm floored at this point because one I thought these things were effectively algae cleaners and were more of a target for the fish to eat.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I don't know anything about amano shrimp but I can't imagine them killing a betta. lol


----------



## Olympia

People on here have amanos. The petco guy just wanted to be a know it all I bet, I don't think they'd eat your betta lol. They don't even have claws that could do much damage.. Maybe he thinks shrimp and crawfish are the same thing?


----------



## Tappy4me

I'm pretty sure Amano's are algae eaters and won't bother the betta.  If anything, it's the betta you have to watch out for signs of him picking on the shrimp.


----------



## Silverfang

Tappy4me said:


> I'm pretty sure Amano's are algae eaters and won't bother the betta.  If anything, it's the betta you have to watch out for signs of him picking on the shrimp.


So true, I had one boy kill an amano. Poor thing never had a chance. It's mostly a trial and error, to see if your betta will view the shrimp as a snack or leave it.

Just to add, a betta won't necessarily out right kill it by trying to eat it. He might harass it until it finally dies from stress. And by he, I mean any betta, male or female. There are many that are meant to live the bachelor/ette life style.


----------



## kfryman

Just saying something that is not totally related, betta sororities need at least 4, no less. What size is the size of your tank?


----------



## freemike

It's a 10 gallon... But I'm not doing a sorority.


----------



## twinjupiter

In my opinion, Amano Shrimp are freaking awesome at clearing up algae. I have six ghost shrimp and four amano shrimp in my sorority and have had no problems with the girls picking on them, or vice versa. Amano shrimp are definitely more laid back then the Ghosts.
I have three in my 55gal community and they are the most efficient of all the algae eaters. They have also gotten enormous. When I bought them last August they were about an inch long. Now they have grown to be 2.5-3 inches long. Very entertaining little guys, always eating and flicking around.

The Petco guy was incorrect, though he may be confusing Amano Shrimp with crayfish. I've definitely heard horror stories about them.


----------



## twinjupiter

Also i would get a Ghost Shrimp or two to "temperament test" your Betta and other fish. If your betta doesn't kill the ghosties, then its a go for the Amano! the best thing about the ghost shrimp is that they are cheap; my lfs sells em 6 for a dollar!


----------



## Bombalurina

Good grief. Ghosties are $2.50 EACH here. Grr. 

Yep, the Petco guy had no idea. The shrimp are not vicious and are far more likely to be victims than victimisers.


----------



## Silverfang

While true shrimp are more likely to be snacks, ghost shrimp can sometimes be... difficult. Amano shrimp, I'd worry more about them being nommed than nomming.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta1991

STAY AWAY FROM GHOST SHRIMP!!! Although they are cheaper than amano they are super aggressive and don't clean up as much, same with whisker shrimp. I have amano and they clean up the algae wonderfully, although I do give them some freeze dried shrimp once in a while for protein. As long as your tank has enough hiding spots for the shrimp, they should be ok. My betta is HIGHLY aggressive and kills snails, but doesn't mind the amano at all.


----------

